# Beetle 2014 R-Line (stock) needs to be tuned!



## alyshahin (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi guys. I have a 2014 Beetle r-line that i want to tune, i was thinking APR stage 2 but apparently it needs the downpipe and the intake. I think the intake is good. but my question is .. is it worth upgrading from stage 1 to 2? should i get the apr downpipe and install it on the stock cat-back? If i want a Cat-back which will be better (BORLA, Magnaflow.. etc.) Basically I'm asking what is the bets tuning i can do without needing major changes? Just put in mind that i'm new to this.


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

First welcome! Tunes are so subjective to the user and the purpose, I know that these motors like breathing so intake downpipe and catback really wake the car up, as for exhausts I think, the eurojet or APR seem to be the most enjoyed. Check out you tube for exhaust notes so you can get an idea of how they sound. Enjoy these are great cars.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

If you don't want to do anything major, just get the stage 1 from APR. You can look at the difference on their website. It's minimal. But the stage 1 tune will make a huge jump for you. Your car should have the gen 3 tsi motor in it. Stage 1 gains are huge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alyshahin (Oct 5, 2015)

should i get a stage 1 and a catback?


----------



## alyshahin (Oct 5, 2015)

By major i mean i dont want to change a clutch or have engine lights go off or any complications.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Granted it's not an APR tune, but if you're looking for the minimal route, consider the Neuspeed module too. A lot of increase in power/torque (210HP - 250+HP, 207lb/ft -260+ lb/ft), minimal cost (~$350-400), easy to install/remove with no history it was there (saving your warranty) and needs no other mods to make it work. I do however have a K&N air filter though. Very noticeable increase. Happy with mine until I can do other mods.


----------



## simonkodi (May 16, 2013)

*Tune*

You should test drive a vehicle with the APR stage II tune and your decision will become much clearer. I did and with less than 3k miles I had APR stage II installed with 3" SPM turbo back exhaust. Your car has two catalytic converters and one is in the down pipe next to the turbo. The APR down pipe and others are 3" (stock exhaust is 2 1/2) with no catalytic converter which gets the exhaust out. (Back pressure kills performance) If you decide to go Stage II, I recommend installing a complete 3" exhaust from the turbo to the exhaust pipes. Also i installed Go Fast Bits DV + Diverter Valve - T9351 which made a huge difference in holding boost. I believe the car comes stock with 12 psi boost and with the Stage II mine varies between 18 - 21 psi boost. I noticed i was loosing boost and the Go Fast Bits V is guaranteed up to 30 psi boost and it works. I recently installed a traction control button so I could turn it off when I want to. Now I do not loose power to the wheels when I get on it. LOVE IT!


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

my$.02... I track my 13 2.0 gen3 and the stage 2 is a bit much for anything short of slicks at a drag strip. Seriously on the gen3 the apr stage 1 is plenty, downpipe and intake are good for sound mostly but the seat of the pants difference is nowhere near stock to stage 1. Traction control button a must do, and if ur DSG not 6 spd then try full manual mode (drive position and to the right, wayyyy better than just "S" mode! My tuner (master tech at AUDI Nashville) and I actually clarified something thru APR regarding Stage 2... If you have to go thru emissions then you cannot actually use the stage 2 software. The downpipe and intake do improve inhale and exhale but there really isnt a "flash" for still passing emissions. Also the stock exhaust is fine with the APR dowpipe (thats what im running) and it keeps me legal at the road course db levels. Hope this helps and I encourage you to inquire about stage 2... Ohhh yeah the diverter valve shouldnt be necessary on gen 3... nor do you want blow off... we have variable vane turbos that like the spool to stay up in rpm so a blow off would kill boost actually and literally!!! Ok maybe that was like $.04


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I have no problems with emissions tests here in pa. Am I not actually stage 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

AGLI2NV said:


> I have no problems with emissions tests here in pa. Am I not actually stage 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im calling mine stage 2 as is APR but they say I cannot pass emissions...well see in a few months. Ill have'ta go back to stage 1 or stock they back to 2...My guy said he could/would do that if necessary.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I was asked specifically if I wanted stage 1 or stage 2 when I got it tuned. I went with stage 2 of course. I just got it tested a week ago and emissions went through no problem. Hope you have the same story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCFAB.US (Jan 17, 2015)

AGLI2NV said:


> I was asked specifically if I wanted stage 1 or stage 2 when I got it tuned. I went with stage 2 of course. I just got it tested a week ago and emissions went through no problem. Hope you have the same story
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SRY ABOUT THE THREAD JACK!

I do to! Ill call APR again to clarify. Last I was told personally by APR is that when upgrading to dp and intake that "is" stage 2. The flash is for non emissions only! Ill post response tomorrow after call... 

Erin if ur reading this please clarify!


----------



## alyshahin (Oct 5, 2015)

I got the traction control button installed. i should go with the TBE or the APR downpipe and stock CBE? will stage 2 need a new clutch?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

I depending on how loud you want your exhaust to be, I would go with apr down pipe and SPM cat back OR the full EuroJet TBE for the beetle. I have the EuroJet exhaust and it isn't too loud and I love the sound. You will need a clutch sooner than later if you go stage 2. I went with the BFI STAGE 3 Clutch and lightweight flywheel. Install was easy and it feels great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

